# hi diarrhea advice for a young sufferer



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

hi i was wondering if ne body has ne advice to help a young sufferer of ibs whos main problem with it is having morning Diarrhea. It seems that i have to go loads in the morning. i am currently on the look for a job and dont this to affect me all the time course id never be able to get on.please help!!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI and Welcome.The only thing I can think off that you can take without going to the Dr to get a perscripton is Imodium. It should stop it. I would take it about an hour or half and hour before I have to leave. It doesn;t work for me but there are 90% of peeps on this board that uses it. They will anser you questions.Take careKat


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Hi Claire, and welcome







I'm a young sufferer also (20), and have had great success using Immodium and Pepto Bismol. Pepto works faster, but lasts for only about a maximum of a half an hour in my body. So, if I'm having a particularly bad day (which I haven't for a few months, *knock on wood*) I take immodium first (about 3, usually) and then right before I leave, load up on pepto. I usually take 4 of them, and then maybe 2 more when I get to wherever I'm going.That's my emergency dosage. For a regular day, I usually take 2 immodiums a few hours before I go anywhere, but that tends to make me constipated, or at least give me poop that is so hard, it's painful to pass. Sorry for being so descriptive...lol My boyfriend tells me I'm gross when I tell him stuff like that, but if I can't tell him, who can I tell?







I've been on Paxil for anxiety for about 3 weeks. I've been taking 10 mg so far, but am going to see about possibly upping the dosage. It seems to be making quite a difference. I haven't taken any pepto or immodium in over a week, and have had no D attacks







. My IBS started the same way as you though. I had D every morning. Once I went to the bathroom though, I was fine for the day. Unfortunately, I went to see my doc about it, and after having a colonoscopy, I was diagnosed with IBS. I searched all over the internet, looking for any information I could get my hands on, and I found out exactly how horrible of an illness it can be. I read about all the people who have "accidents", and how they can't go anywhere without running to the bathroom, and that set off my anxiety. Now my anxiety is the cause of my IBS. So now, even though it has never happened, and never even come close to happening, I get panicked and thing I'm going to have to go in my pants, and start freaking out, which makes me have to go, which causes more anxiety..... So, I'm stuck in a neverending circle. but it's getting better







Whew, this is turning into a long post...lol.... I'll end it now. Hope I helped ya a little bit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

hi thanks for replying to my topic, nice to hear that i am not the only person who is like this. Sometimes i think why me this isnt normal. being young i feel like it seems to be holdin me bac in most things. I have tried immodium im not sure if it is ne different for medication depending on where u live. it dont really seem to have any effect on me the only thing that seems to work to codiene in syrup form and i dont wanna be takin that forever.I have been prescriped a lot of things. MIne is due in anxiety i totally relate to wat u are talkin about with the circle. That was makes me the way i am. generally i am a quiet person and seems to worry about everything and this to make me worse.Sorry about the moanin. i would like to pm you but havnt paid for the supscription so cant







. Only can post or email if i have peoples emails lol.Thanks again for takin time to help me.







xx


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Hi again







. Yeah, that's what's nice about this site, there are SO many people who can completely relate to our individual problems. If I want to celebrate for having a week without diarrhea, I get congratulated, instead of weird looks....lol. I've had IBS since I was 13. I was too embarrassed to tell anyone. I would stay home from school every once in a while, and just tell my mom that I had nerves, and my stomach wasn't feeling good. I wasn't diagnosed until I was 18. I started taking birth control pills at age 17, and not only was I having D, but the BC pills caused unbearable cramping. It was that that led to the colonoscopy, which led to my diagnosis.And like I said earlier, that led me to have even more anxiety, which led to more IBS problems, and vice versa.I really haven't done well on prescription meds. I tried Bentyl and .....Oh I can't think of the name of the other..... Oh, Levbid. (It's also called Levsin, but I had the twice daily kind).I can't PM either, because I haven't paid yet. I intend to.... Just haven't had the money between going to school, and christmas shopping. But if you want to e-mail me, you can at Bbodeis###yahoo.com I rarely check this e-mail address, but I'm not posting my good one for the world to see and spam me at







So, e-mail me here, and I'll send you my address I use everyday.


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

I am also a younger sufferer of IBS (25 yr old male). I have the same problem as you with IBS more in the Morning. For me as the day goes on, the feeling of delicate bowels slowly goes away (never gone however). I find that I must take at least two bm's in the morning prior to leaving for work/school. I sometimes wake up early to do this. I usually don't eat until I get to my destination for fear of activating this even more. I do use immodium when I have something really important to do and find that this always works. It is difficult for us younger sufferers who are very active and still seeking a place in the work world. Sometimes I really try and clear my system before I go to bed at night to avoid morning distress. Like I said though Immodium is the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

sorry wat do u mean by take 2 bms?? It seems that a lot of people feel that the answer to the problem i have with my ibs is immodium. to be honest i dont really feel that immodium has much effect on me. it does make a little mprovement but no where near as to normal.







. I have the immodium syrup and it tastes horrible..... I havnt had the immodium capsules for a while because the doc thought this would be better and work for longer. I came on here to ask as people because everything within medication has been tryed from the docs im my view and wanted some advice. Would be grateful if other people reading this have tryed ne think else and have great things to say about it.Thanks it really nice how people are taking to time to reply to me topic







and hopefully i will get some improvement from this


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i only take things to stop D if im not at home, otherwise i let it take its course, if you take immodium or other things its like a vicious cycle because you arent ridding your body of what is irritating it, you are just making yourself constipated, i had to take entrocalm a few days ago and havent been to the toilet since!claire if you would like to try an exclusion thing i can help you via email go through it if you like?like go through what foods you like and what to have and see how it effects you etc?


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Sophie, for some people (like me) the only thing causing my D is anxiety, and immodium gives me the peace of mind I need to go out somewhere. I'm fine when I stay home. A lot of days I don't even have a BM (even when I don't take any medicines), because I'm just so relaxed and comfortable. The only time Immodium or Pepto bismol is a bad idea is if you have food poisoning, or something else causing you to have bad bacteria in your stomach. In those cases, you want to flush the bacteria out. But in most cases, you're not harming your insides at all by relieving diarrhea.Claire, I took Bentyl for a few months a couple of years ago, and for a while it really helped, but it made me so tired, I couldn't stay awake for my 10 am psych class. My notes ended up looking like squiggly lines, because I kept dozing off while trying to write them. And ultimately, it quit working after about a month. Levbid I took only for a couple of days, because it constipated me (for the first time in my life!) and I got scared and quit taking it. It may really have worked wonders for me. I still consider asking my doctor for it again.If you go through these forums regularly, and read other people's suggestions, there are about a million and one ways to treat diarrhea







. You just have to find the one that works best for you, and mainly, it's a trial and error process. No one thing works for everyone.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i think for myself its more of a problem because i alternate between C and D so if i get D and take something for it the C becomes really bad and i end up with D again


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

to be hon est i know this mite sound stupid. id rather have C that d like i have all the time. A least you dont have the worry off needin the loo all the timene more help...


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey claire, another young sufferer... 21 yo/m.I can totally relate to your problems, as most people here would.I'd definitely rather be C than D for sure... D sucks!You say yours is related to anxiety.... Have you ever thought about taking Xanax, an anti-med... it's different from anti-depressants...It definitely helps calm the anxieties, and since your D is induced by anxiety, I think that might help.Also, if you haven't tried Librax, its an anti-spasmodic with an added antianxiety med(librium) that you might look into.I definitely recommened Xanax or a similar med like Ativan or Klonopin to help with anxiety and D.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

that was a quick reply lol. asl?? Is the medicine that u was talking about have to prescriped by the docs because i get fed up of going to the docs and nothing is really do about it. relaxation is meant to be good for anxiety related ibs it is so annoying


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

21/m/USAyeah, unfortunately you have to have it prescribed by a doctor...if you lived in mexico, you could go and buy it w/out a prescription, but I see you live in the UK.It really works the best to calm me down, whenever you go the doctors I would recommend bringing it up.You might also take the other suggestions about Imodium. You could probably order that online, I even think they have Imodium Instants over in the UK that you can dissolve under your tongue that provide VERY fast relief.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

to be honest dont think we wants to prescrip stuff for anxiety he think the answer is relaxation. has ne body got ne ideas about that...


----------



## 19223 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Claire...I'm chiming in late, but my husband has IBS-D. He's 27 and anxiety definitely plays a part in his. He's had a great two weeks...thank God. He has been able to work some and he's not been so depressed. Here's what he does to relax. He walks a lot outside, which is going to get tricky since it's almost winter...but any exercise will definitely help. He also is setting goals for himself and keeping busy. When he isn't busy, he tends to worry about things and then the D kicks in. I don't blame you for not wanting to take anxiety meds...I wish my husband would, but he doesn't like the idea.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

hi hows u?? thanks for replying to the topic. To be honest sometimes i dont even feel that i am worrying. as soon as i get up i go to the toilet and it is never really normal.... to be honest my life isnt really stressed the only worry i really have is ibs and lookin for a job and gettin one lol... if i start taking them now when life isnt really that stressful i will be forever takin them. i defiently agree with occupying youself really helps. with me the thing i really hate is havin to travel. i am currently learning to drive because of this reason . I thought i would never because of the ibs d but i have started learning ya Thanks for taking the time to reply even through ibs dosnt affect youne other advice!!! PLEASE POST...


----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey, i too am a young sufferer of IBS (20 years old) i have been since about 14 usually on a daily basis (lucky me!!) it's so hard to stay positive and not let it ruin everything, but i found it so much easier to cope when i actually told people close to me what i was going through after keeping it secret for years. for me the doctors haven't been helpful and told me i need to exercise more (as you well know i would love to be able to go for long walks and do activities spontaniously. such luxuries usually mean days of planning ahead!!) i find immodium helpful for special occasions. i try not to eat big meals and i find rice and pasta based meals are usually good. spicy foods and alcohol really set it off a treat!! which is a pain being a twenty year old student who works in a pub!!my dream has always been to tavel and my boyfriend recently bought us tickets to fly around the world, although i am worried about how my tummy is going to behave i am not going to let it ruin a chance of a life time. i know how easy it is to stay in doors and not do what you want, but i really hope everyone with ibs can get the courage to not let it ruin your life.Lolly x x x x x


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

hi to be honest i dont really know what things that set mine off is really. wat are your main symptoms if you dont mind me askin. It good that people around you know.. my family know how it affects me but not my friends cause its embrassing they know with my stomach but not how much it affects me like getting up every morning havin a funny stomach goin to the loo loads always been late.. you mite know what i mean. Lately its seems to off got worse







im not sure if i should go to the docs or its just the annoyin ibs beens got worse what do u think?


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

BJ - regarding the Paxil, it has helped my anxiety (and thus my D) immensely. I took 10 mg/day for two months and then upped it to 20 mg/day for the past two months. It took me a full 2+ months to really feel less anxious, but I am still suffering with the sleepiness it gives me. I think it does improve though with time. I have also found that I feel better if I take it in the a.m. rather than bedtime. Good luck to you.


----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

hi claireit's funny becuse i know exactly where you coming from. apart from alcohol spicy foods and salad i don't know what else causes my discomfort. i suffer from D and it's so unpredictable, i also have really bad tummy craps and just generally feel very sluggish tired and have frequent headaches which i think may be related. i too used to only get trouble in the mornings but this has changed and i don't know why! now it can be any time any place!! some days are worse than others, my confidence has been hit hard and i feel uptight constantly. i never thought my life would revolve around knowing where every toilet was on every route i take!!i also don't feel stressed, the only time i do is Im worrying about having a bad tummy! it's a viscous circle!I to couldn't tell many of my friends, but the ones i did were fantastic and it's amazing to find out how many people actually suffer from ibs as i felt so alone in the past.how helpful has your doctor been ? as i said mine hasn't been great so I've been in touch with a natural health centre where i am going to have some tests done to find out trigger foods. they have also suggested hypnotising me!! i think i want to try natural remedies rather than take to many tablets because i hear you can get immune to them and at the moment my worse nightmare is becoming immune to immodium!lolly x x x x


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

hi hows u? i know wat u mean... i have been to tested for gluten intolerance and havnt got it. I dont really wanna carry on takin medication all the time. My doc was ok to be honest it could of been worse. But i feel that their isnt ne think else to use cause ive tried immodium and this thing they use for wetting the bed and theirs dosnt seem to be loads of medicine that would work for this without loads of side effects. what medication have u tried other that immodium? how was your doc? i think if i had the money i would be hypnotised ... ne views about that..


----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah unfortunetly it's expensive trying to see whats best for you. my doctor put me on mebeverine which i took twenty minutes before eating. i don't think it really made much difference to me, and it was so difficult trying to time it right, and even worse explaining to everyone why i kept popping pills and asking in resturants to tell me twenty minutes before the food was ready!!i bought some peppermint tea, but the smell of it makes me want to throw up!! it's really not nice. how is it, everything good for you tastes so bad.i once tried some calming tablet bought from the supermarket and i can honestly say i have never felt so ill from eating something so small!! it really made my tummy mad.i eat pro boitic things i have muddles cereals which are meant to be good for tummies and also proboiotic yoghurt which i think does help a bit, it definately doesn't make things worse anyway!lolly x x x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

hi thanks for replying to the messages. I havnt really tryed ne think like those ne way.im surprised that they has such a bad effect on you because arnt they meant to be natural...Hows u ne way where r u from?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

lolly_field,You may want to give the calcium a try I can send you the info if you send me an email. Or you can check the diarrhea section at the top and read the info.Linda


----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks linda, email has been sent! claire I'm currently studying in Derby, england. what about you where you from?


----------



## 21563 (Nov 27, 2005)

I have noticed that my IBS was always much worse in the morning and it is comforting in a strange way to know that it is common. does anyone know any ways that can ease this? I basically know what foods and drink set mine off. Alcohol strangely is the main drink that DOESNT however I am not much of a drinker. I am 18 and have had IBS for a few years and after tests and scans by doctor didn't know what my problem was but after reading one article in a national newspaper about stomach conditions it was quite obvious that i have this rather annoying condition.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm one of those unlucky ones who suffers from C & D let me tell you neither one is better to have. With the D you always have to worry about where the bathroom is. With C you gotta worry about the pain when you're gonna go. Not to be gross but I've been so C that my stool can be as round as a baseball and then you tear and bleed. I usually have to hold it all day at work and school because I cannot go to the bathroom without a plunger.I had a fissure a few months ago I would not wish that on anyone not even an enemy.As far as suffering in the morning I find that waking up earlier for me helps. For me my stomach usually settles down after 1-2 hours so if I wake up earlier my stomach will be ready for when I have to go to work/school.I also find that hot beverages really help I drink either regular black tea with sugar and no milk, or Chamomile or Peppermint Green Tea are good too. When I'm really bad like today was one of those days I mix the Chamomile with the Peppermint Green tea bags.If I have to I use the Immodium capsules, Pepto and Immodium Advanced don't work as good for me. When I was younger and more D I used to take this medicine called Donnagel it tasted like bananas which I hate but it did the job. I just googled it and apparently not available in the US anymore they found "safer" alternatives. I wonder what was so bad about it. It got me through middle school.


----------



## 14252 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi this is my first time i have visited this site i cant believe ive actually found pepole who share my problem.i also get morning d really bad and for the last few months i have been living on immodium 2 of every morning,as i have to leave the house to take my daughter to school which takes my about an hour there and back i cry every morning because i dont want to leave the house for fear of needing a toilet when there isnt one about.i dont know what is causing it not sure if any foods are setting it off but not sure if anyone else gets this but things get worse when you know there isnt a toilet about,phycological or not im not sure to be honest i am losing the will to live i just wouldnt leave the house if i didnt have to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

hello chicakms thanks for the help with wat teas are good for your ibs. I have heard the they are good for certain symptoms of ibs. hi geme the 1st post of the website and it was for the topic that i created lol. Hows u? I cant totally relate to what you was talking about with the toilet issue. Sometimes i feel like not goin out because of this but ibs is so annoying but i try and not let it beat me even through it does get me down a lot. I am young and it is so stressful. With me a lot of the time if i know their is a toilet next to me i wont even need the toilet but as soon as i am in a strange place and the toilet is miles away i get all worried and this brings on the ibs D. This mite sound strange. Ne i no it can be embrassing but a lot of people feel the same as you. I can totally relate your reply. You can email me if you have paid the membership.Take Care


----------



## 14252 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Claire i replyed to your topic because i read it and thought my god thats me,i am 23 and as i said i have big problems every morning and i have to go out to get my daughter to school,to be honest i think the main problem is knowing that i have to walk there and back with no toilet about not that i actually have to go.anyway its calming in a strange sort of way to know that theres others like me out there.


----------



## 17461 (Nov 15, 2005)

My IBS has always been worst in the morning too. One thing I have noticed for both me and my sister is that when we stopped having cereal with milk in the morning, we felt alot better. She's lactose intolerant so she now takes Lactaid or drinks lactaid milk, but that doesn't help me. So I avoid milk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

geme- I know its hard and im completly the same i think about and its worse. It werid really cause sometimes i dont even feel like i am i get up and as soon as i am awake i need the loo but im usually fine when im in the house. So try and not to think about it. Im surprised beens you have a daughter you have problems with Ibs D i would of thought being with you daughter you would be busi and would take you mind off it. Have u found ne think that works for the ibs D?? Shoshanna- I dont feel that milk really helps with the ibs d. I have been tested for that and i havnt got it . I surpose if you do have it u know wat u have to do to stop it not eat when triggers it. Not like IBS....Take CareNe more hep please post


----------



## 14252 (Nov 30, 2005)

the morning d cant be anything to do with eating because i dont eat after 5 in the night and i dont have breakfast incase that starts it off.


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi All D-sufferers!If you are absolutely certain that your D is caused by IBS, then donâ€™t worry about the following. If not, it may be a good idea to have analyses done by your medical doctor.This morning my local paper posted a small article from Associated Press in regard to Clostridium Difficile. You may want to look up the description and causes.














Full steam ahead!!!


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi All,Here is something I think everyone in this thread should consider.Mike's IBS Audio Program 100 http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/index.htmlThis is a 100 day program of hypnotheropy just for IBS sufferers that is doing wonders for me.I am currently on day 47 and so far my depression is gone, anxiety no longer controls me (for a little over a week now I have not had to go to the bathroom before I could leave the house), and my morning diarrhea has gone from 3 - 5 BM's of urgent, loose/watery stools to 1 BM that is beginning to firm up and I can walk to the bathroom instead of running. The best part is that I don't have to buy drugs every month.To find more info, ask questions about it and see how others are doing with this program go to the "Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnotherapy" forum.Hope this helpsRobby


----------

